# New Ambulance? Let's See It!



## 74restore (Dec 27, 2011)

So I have been searching the forum and didnt find what I was looking for...

did your service/company get a new ambulance recently? (last 2-4 years or newer) If so, lets see a pic! Inside, outside, whatever floats your boat. Just interested in seeing how they are different city to city, state to state. Lights on? Lights off? Some states have some freaky weird colors for their lights...

Whackers keep your POV's off here please.... real ambulances are only what i want.

PS if this thread exists already let me know


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=732


----------



## 74restore (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like thats what i wanted. Not sure why it didnt come up searching... Thanks!


----------

